# Video: Pimg's C-ATCH Run!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Enjoy! (Go to youtube and watch in 720p) :gsdbeggin::wild::happyboogie:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's really fast!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Stosh! She is fast! She used to be much faster, though the courses were easier back then. She used to run in the high 5's to low 6's (yard per second times). As the courses have gotten harder and as she's gotten older (she's 8 now!) she's slowed down to the low to mid 5's. Still, she generally does exceptionally well and proves quite fast compared to competition. I'm really excited to see how she does at Nationals--- *IF* we get in. (It's a draw, I believe.) I'm told by quite a few who've been to Nationals that Pimg should do very well there.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

You guys are a great team! 

So what are the requirements for a C-ATCH?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Guardyan said:


> So what are the requirements for a C-ATCH?


Level 1:
2 - Standard Q's
1 - Jumpers Q
1 - Snooker Q
1 - Fullhouse Q
1 - Jackpot Q
1 - Colors Q
1 - Wildcard Q
Titles: CL1-S, CL1-R, CL1-H, CL1-F

Level 2:
4 - Standard Q's
2 - Jumpers Q
2 - Snooker Q
2 - Fullhouse Q
2 - Jackpot Q
2 - Colors Q
2 - Wildcard Q
Titles: CL2-S, CL2-R, CL2-H, CL2-F

Level 3:
6 - Standard Q's
3 - Jumpers Q
3 - Snooker Q
3 - Fullhouse Q
3 - Jackpot Q
3 - Colors Q
3 - Wildcard Q
Titles: CL3-S, CL3-R, CL3-H, CL3-F

Level 4:
8 - Standard Q's
4 - Jumpers Q
4 - Snooker Q
4 - Fullhouse Q
4 - Jackpot Q
4 - Colors Q
4 - Wildcard Q
Titles: CL4-S, CL4-R, CL4-H, CL4-F

Level 5:
10 - Standard Q's
5 - Jumpers Q
5 - Snooker Q
5 - Fullhouse Q
5 - Jackpot Q
5 - Colors Q
5 - Wildcard Q
Titles: C-ATCH

Level C:
20 - Standard Q's
20 - Jumpers Q
20 - Snooker Q
20 - Fullhouse Q
20 - Jackpot Q
20 - Colors Q
20 - Wildcard Q
plus: 5000 points
Titles: C-ATE (CPE Agility Trial Extraordinaire)
Level C requires a clean run to Q in all classes.

Pimg is in Level C. There are only three GSDs ever to reach a C-ATE.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice, Willy. 

And I like your choice of music. Makes me want to kick back in my cowboy hat and cutoffs on a porch swing, bare feet in the sun and have a whisky on ice.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks! How do you earn points for the c-ate? Are they like speed points for a Mach?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay!!! How cool! 

And there's Carolyn, she's my nosework instructor and has the patience of a saint!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Guardyan said:


> Thanks! How do you earn points for the c-ate? Are they like speed points for a Mach?


It's just the next level up from 5. Typically Levels 3, 4, 5, and C are run together. In Level 5, you're allowed one 5pt fault (which means you can knock a bar, but that's it). In Level C- you must run clean.


Thanks everyone!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

love the video!!!! Great job, great team


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

That was so much fun to watch, thanks for posting it!

She IS really fast, I was impressed. I can't believe that's an 8-year-old dog running those courses.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Merciel said:


> That was so much fun to watch, thanks for posting it!
> 
> She IS really fast, I was impressed. I can't believe that's an 8-year-old dog running those courses.


Thank you! That really means a LOT to me! You can see her belly is shaved in the video. In the last 1.5 months, Pimg has lost 8% of her body weight. She has been VERY consistently 68.5 to 69 pounds for the longest time. But she dropped down to 63 (and has now stabilized at 63). I had just about every test run you can think of done... full chest xrays, ultrasound on her abdomen, full blood panels, EPI test, urinalysis, the works. Everything came back very, very normal. Since her weight has stabilized, and since all tests showed very normal levels, we're assuming this is an old age/weather related phenomenon. Basically, my vet said that other than having Addison's, Pimg is an absolute model of health (at least based on these specific tests- I actually just sent in a DM test and am waiting the results). I had even discussed retiring Pimg from agility and my vet thought that was a terrible idea. She thinks that I don't have to "go for the win" every time, but that stopping cold turkey would be a poor choice for Pimg's health and fitness. 

The funny thing is that there are a few local people who think I'm "running her into the ground" since she's a larger, older dog. But the tests, my vet's opinion, Pimg's rankings and enthusiasm, it all doesn't lie. She might be an old lady, but man does she run like a younger dog!!! It really is impressive that she's running like that at 8 years old. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats!



> The funny thing is that there are a few local people who think I'm "running her into the ground" since she's a larger, older dog. But the tests, my vet's opinion, Pimg's rankings and enthusiasm, it all doesn't lie. She might be an old lady, but man does she run like a younger dog!!! It really is impressive that she's running like that at 8 years old. Thanks for commenting!


Well, there will always be people like this, but one thing becomes clear in the video: She enjoys it! If my 8 year old dog would run like this I'd be so happy, no better way to keep them fit!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Pimg looks great. Nice and lean and she really looks like she is having a blast. All that running has to be really healthy for you too! Congrats on the C-ATCH!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!! She definitely enjoys it, there's no question. And I do try very hard to keep her well conditioned and lean. In fact, I'm dog sitting for a three month old Lab right now and I just can't believe how fat he his. I can't stand a fat dog. Sure- *I* might be fat, but my dogs will never be!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

That's awesome! It's great to see a GSD running so well at 8 years old!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Wow!


I was hoping you'd eventually find this thread, MRL. Like a few others on here, you were pretty much there from the beginning of Pimg's agility career. I recall countless threads of advice from you, and it was all certainly appreciated. It has been so much fun learning to run successful agility with Pimg! I hope it's been fun for others, much like yourself, to see her progress!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can't wait to see you running your new pup too!!

BTW, I've got a new puppy and it's like a new baby... I don't have enough hours in the day to hang here like I used to!!!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I envy you your spatial awareness! My dogs would be so much better if I could tell my left from my right. 

You both look like you're having fun, too!
Sheilah


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congrats on the pup- MRL! It will be a long time until I'm running the little guy...
Sheilah- thanks for the compliment! I try my best!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WooHoo! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Definitely keep them running as long as you can (health wise). It is good for their mind as well as physically. Congratulations on an outstanding agility career with her.




wildo said:


> Thank you! That really means a LOT to me! You can see her belly is shaved in the video. In the last 1.5 months, Pimg has lost 8% of her body weight. She has been VERY consistently 68.5 to 69 pounds for the longest time. But she dropped down to 63 (and has now stabilized at 63). I had just about every test run you can think of done... full chest xrays, ultrasound on her abdomen, full blood panels, EPI test, urinalysis, the works. Everything came back very, very normal. Since her weight has stabilized, and since all tests showed very normal levels, we're assuming this is an old age/weather related phenomenon. Basically, my vet said that other than having Addison's, Pimg is an absolute model of health (at least based on these specific tests- I actually just sent in a DM test and am waiting the results). I had even discussed retiring Pimg from agility and my vet thought that was a terrible idea. She thinks that I don't have to "go for the win" every time, but that stopping cold turkey would be a poor choice for Pimg's health and fitness.
> 
> The funny thing is that there are a few local people who think I'm "running her into the ground" since she's a larger, older dog. But the tests, my vet's opinion, Pimg's rankings and enthusiasm, it all doesn't lie. She might be an old lady, but man does she run like a younger dog!!! It really is impressive that she's running like that at 8 years old. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Jen and kbella999!


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

That was so cool! I can't believe she's 8, either! Congrats


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------

